# Unable to determine CPUTYPE



## dennylin93 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to set CPUTYPE in /etc/make.conf, but I have no idea what I should set it to.

Currently, I have a Pentium D processor and several Xeon processors as well.

This is what's in /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf:

```
# (Intel CPUs)  core2 core nocona pentium4m pentium4 prescott
#               pentium3m pentium3 pentium-m pentium2
#               pentiumpro pentium-mmx pentium i486 i386
```

Update: I've found some threads on the mailing lists and some info on a wiki, but I'd like to know whether there's information that's credible (like something from Intel or AMD) since I have no idea where the info about CPUTYPE on these sites come from.


----------



## mk (Jul 15, 2009)

check /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.cpu.mk


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with shell script, so I'm not sure if I've misread it.


```
.  if ${CPUTYPE} == "nocona"
CPUTYPE = prescott
```

Does this mean that nocona and prescott mean the same thing here?


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe nocona is for 64 bit while prescott is for 32 bit


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 16, 2009)

I does rather look like they are synonymous on i386.


----------



## Voltar (Jul 16, 2009)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> I believe nocona is for 64 bit while prescott is for 32 bit



When I did an install of Gentoo a few days ago, their handbook stated that "nocona" was for Intel EMT64 CPUs (Core2 and i7). Not much help for the OP though, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Jul 16, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> When I did an install of Gentoo a few days ago, their handbook stated that "nocona" was for Intel EMT64 CPUs (Core2 and i7). Not much help for the OP though, just thought I'd share.



true, being a gentoo user myself http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Pentium_D_8xx_.2F_9xx 

@OP I have a pentium D and for my FreeBSD system I use prescott. As for your Xeon processor as stated before it depends on whether it's with or without EM64T. If it's without then I believe it's pentium4


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems that the settings should work. Thanks for the info.


----------

